# Dog Documentaries?



## Volkodav (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm looking for links to documentaries on dogs. Any kind of documentaries on them, I'm bored and I love watching them.

I have seen:
Off The Chain
My Dog Is A Weapon
Pitbulls - Documentary
Pedigree Dogs Exposed
Dog-Fighting Undercover
I believe I've seen Can Dogs Smell Cancer
Out Of The Pit: Dog Fighting in Chicago
The Secret Life of The Dog

Link em if you got em please!


----------

